
IndieWeb: Owning Your Data and Being the Change You Want to See in the Web - tannhaeuser
https://www.jvt.me/posts/2019/10/20/indieweb-talk/
======
tannhaeuser
Incidentally, a month ago at ACM DocEng I've used the first page being listed
on indieweb.org's list of sites in danger of being shut down [1] as running
example for a workshop on parsing and preserving HTML sites using SGML [2].

[1]: [https://indieweb.org/site-deaths](https://indieweb.org/site-deaths)

[2]: [http://sgmljs.net/docs/parsing-html-tutorial/parsing-html-
tu...](http://sgmljs.net/docs/parsing-html-tutorial/parsing-html-
tutorial.html)

